

PostgreSQL Gets Religion About Replication - iamelgringo
http://scale-out-blog.blogspot.com/2008/06/postgresql-gets-religion-about.html

======
metajack
I'm sure I'm not the only one that wishes they had this yesterday. Being able
to read from slaves would be a _huge_ help.

------
tdavis
Granted, there is no built-in replication, but there are certainly options...

[http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Replication%2C_Clustering%2C...](http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Replication%2C_Clustering%2C_and_Connection_Pooling)

